# New squirrel gun



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Picked this up at a garage sale last Thursday. Started out as a Ruger 1022. Just kidding bout the squirrels. Also had a Smith &Wesson Sw22 target pistol that followed me home.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice garage sale find


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

What are garage sale prices if I can inquire? Nice find that’s for sure. Ruger looks great. Never a huge fan of the S&W handgun in that model. 22a if not mistaken. Never carried for the look. But I’d the price was right I would have brought it home as well


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I gave him 500 for the pair. Target pistol was an SW22 Victory


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice buy !!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

MagicMarker said:


> I gave him 500 for the pair. Target pistol was an SW22 Victory


You did really well! Great score!


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

That’s one hell of a garage sale find looks like a mean squirrel killer


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow! how did you ever find such at a garage sale?


----------

